

Talkray (YC W12), an under-the-radar messaging app, takes off overseas - ohaikbai
http://fortune.com/2014/09/23/talkray-messaging-app-series-b/

======
coralreef
If you're a Peter Thiel fan, they discuss their secret here: Developing
countries have poor mobile data infrastructure and thus messaging apps need to
be optimized for a poor connection.

~~~
meowface
I'm assuming they're just using a simple "store and send repeatedly until
receipt is acknowledged" model, kind of like Skype does. Maybe I'm just naive
but is it difficult to build a messaging app that works fine over unreliable
connections, as long as a small delay is acceptable?

User interface and tie-in features seem like the only difficult parts for apps
like these.

edit:

Nevermind, read more of the article and realized they also optimized voice
calls for slow and unreliable connections, which is a far more difficult feat.

